# Help topics



## widowmaker10 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I have been lookin for a gsp around the north dakota area and just wondering if anyone had some tips or advice to offer on owning or buying a gsp. Any help would be great.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Before you buy a shorthair buy Daves book and read it twice

http://www.wideskypress.com/

GSPs are great dogs and easy to train.. if this is your first one ask the breeder about range thats the biggest variable you will find in the breed.

It can be huge or right in front of you make a decision what you want then start calling breeders and asking them what type they breed.

Dont tell the breeder what you are looking for ask him what his dogs range is and listen. Once you have narrowed it down to a couple breeders make a appointment and go look at the parents.

Then once you are down to that point ask for some references, a shorthair can live and still be hunting at 14 so choose wisely, you dont want to have to live with a less than ideal dog (for you).

If this is your first pointer find one with a medium to close range.

I wouldn't limit myself to North Dakota either unless I found exactly what I was looking for


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

widowmaker10 said:


> Hey guys, I have been lookin for a gsp around the north dakota area and just wondering if anyone had some tips or advice to offer on owning or buying a gsp. Any help would be great.


Bobm gave great advice. I can't speak to GSP specifics, but I'd like to reaffirm Bob's advice to not limit your area of search. Many breeders will ship to you. If not, going (especially w/ family if have you them) to p/u a puppy can be a thrilling experience.

John Prince is a personal friend of mine. He's in Kansas, but does ship dogs. His GSPs are natural retrievers and pretty simple to train. You can see his site at www.princesqualitygundogs.com. Be sure to read his testimonials. John is a first-rate guy that will treat you right. Even if you don't buy from him, he'll share plenty advice. His numbers are on the "contact us" page. His puppy page is a little out of date, but I'm sure he can provide you the latest litter info.

Edit: you can also see a few more current testimonials for John at http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders- ... -dogs.html.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## widowmaker10 (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for the info, bought the book and will worship it!


----------

